# ACS Alaska Showcase Rom



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

hello all I've been looking for the stock rom for ACS Alaska's Samsung Showcase. So far I've not found one but the c spire one is close. The only problem I've had with the c spire rom is getting data to work everything else has. So my question is I have a completely stock showcase from ACS Alaska how can I copy or extract the rom for a flash-able rom like the c spire or ntelos roms floating around here?

I would like to have my carrier specific rom so I can flash back to it at anytime. Is it even possible to copy or extract and if so how might one get started on that? I've googled for the answer and searched here but came up empty.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

JDinAZ said:


> hello all I've been looking for the stock rom for ACS Alaska's Samsung Showcase. So far I've not found one but the c spire one is close. The only problem I've had with the c spire rom is getting data to work everything else has. So my question is I have a completely stock showcase from ACS Alaska how can I copy or extract the rom for a flash-able rom like the c spire or ntelos roms floating around here?
> 
> I would like to have my carrier specific rom so I can flash back to it at anytime. Is it even possible to copy or extract and if so how might one get started on that? I've googled for the answer and searched here but came up empty.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


What does it say in the banner of the pulldown? if it says home then more than likely you have a generic showcase. Don't flash a cspire rom or mez if you do, you have a chance of messing up provisions aka no data and it's hard to get back. Make sure you back up your apns also. What build number are you running now? There is a program called odin maker on the market you can back up your stock rom with that, though I'd recommend to make a nandroid through a custom recovery. You can always flash the stock recovery back through heimdall. If you are planning on flashing a custom rom Awsome sauce would be your best bet make sure you backup before flashing. If you ever do restore back to your stock rom make sure to disable lagfix also, if not your phone will not boot as the stock kernal doesn't support ext4.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll get back to this tomorrow as its late and I'm about to turn in for the night. Basically what I'm asking for is a way to completely back up my stock phone base-band, radios, kernal everything. I want to be able to flash the stock rom for my carrier in Odin just like someone with a cspire or verizon phone would. I know there is more to it than just a simple nandroid backup. I want to create a actual flash-able stock ACS Alaska showcase rom. What I dont understand is if I can copy my phones settings to do this or does it have to be released from my carrier.

I've never understood where people have got the stock rom for their carrier. Is it leaked from a employee or just simply made from the customers phone. If it was that easy I would imagine I would have come across a ACS Alaska showcase rom by now.


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

JWnSC said:


> What does it say in the banner of the pulldown? if it says home then more than likely you have a generic showcase. Don't flash a cspire rom or mez if you do, you have a chance of messing up provisions aka no data and it's hard to get back. Make sure you back up your apns also. What build number are you running now? There is a program called odin maker on the market you can back up your stock rom with that, though I'd recommend to make a nandroid through a custom recovery. You can always flash the stock recovery back through heimdall. If you are planning on flashing a custom rom Awsome sauce would be your best bet make sure you backup before flashing. If you ever do restore back to your stock rom make sure to disable lagfix also, if not your phone will not boot as the stock kernal doesn't support ext4.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


It says digital roaming in the pull down bar as Im in the lower 48 atm. Im roaming on verizon if that makes a difference. I know that I shouldnt flash a rom thats not from my carrier hence the reason for this post. My build number is gingerbread 2.3.5 El20. What Im trying to do very simply is this. I want to copy my ACS rom everything about it with the radios apn mms data settings everything. Basically what they would load on my phone before shipping it out to me. I want to be able to flash it in odin or heimdall. Just like any of the cspire or ntelos roms on this site except that its for ACS Alaska showcases.

That way I can play with cyanogenmod and other roms and if something doesnt go right I have my completly stock rom from MY carrier to flash it back to original working condition. So again my question how to I extract or copy my phones stock rom so that I can make it into a flashable rom through cwm recovery or odin.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Go to settings/about phone/status what does it say under network? The reason why I ask is yours might use the same rom as ntelos(generic). I remember a while back someone requesting a ec04 build for the alaska showcase which is the same build for ntelos. Why are you roaming? Did you flash anything?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDinAZ (Nov 9, 2011)

JWnSC said:


> Go to settings/about phone/status what does it say under network? The reason why I ask is yours might use the same rom as ntelos(generic). I remember a while back someone requesting a ec04 build for the alaska showcase which is the same build for ntelos. Why are you roaming? Did you flash anything?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


It says Digital Roaming. Im roaming because im not in Alaska at the moment. I havent flashed anything. Again I want to make a stock flashable working copy of acs alaskas samsung showcase. Can this even be done or not?


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

JDinAZ said:


> It says Digital Roaming. Im roaming because im not in Alaska at the moment. I havent flashed anything. Again I want to make a stock flashable working copy of acs alaskas samsung showcase. Can this even be done or not?


Not sure, you can try one of the odin apps on the market not sure how well it'll work though. pretty sure you have a generic showcase though. Does it say home under network? If it does, then the thread I posted in the mez/showcase dev section will work for you. They are not carrier based roms hence why they are generic. Backup your apns with an app you prefer, and stock rom with cwm then place on your computer. Mtd roms are notorious for messing up sdcards.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## okiave (Oct 5, 2012)

I wish I would have read this before I flashed my Showcase.
I would have loved to contribute that ACS rom. Ah well.

Question.
Has anyone here ever found a working solution to get CM7/9 working
on ACS phones?

I just got my Showcase running ICS through CM9 but can't get it to 
find any towers nearby. Ideas anyone?


----------

